

HTML5/WebGL source port of Quake - aw3c2
https://github.com/SiPlus/WebQuake

======
zanny
So you can write on the checklist of things html5.5 or 6 or whatever needs:

* Local config storage (doable in cookies or localstorage)

* Local save storage (probably too big to fit in 5MB of localstorage)

* Mouselook (mouse buttons work fine). I think you can already do this though, I know you can at least track cursor position and you can implement mouselook off that.

* Mousewheel in firefox, at least, wasn't rebindable.

* I see problems in fullscreen browser games that take every single browser button and override it, so you would probably want a "you can't rebind this key" key. If there isn't already one.

~~~
snprbob86
MouseloOk != MouseloCk

Tracking view position from mouse coordinates has always been possible, but
handling mouse focus and coordinate wrapping is necessary for games with mouse
look. The really tricky bit is that there are security implications in much
the same way as full screen mode.

See here for details on Pointer Lock:
[http://www.chromium.org/developers/design-documents/mouse-
lo...](http://www.chromium.org/developers/design-documents/mouse-lock)

------
jamescun
If we are able to play games which required a fairly decent PC 15 years ago in
a web browser today, imagine where we will be in another 15 years time.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
15 years ago you needed a fairly decent DOS PC. This works on every major OS
out of the gate.

~~~
kayoone
... if you have a fairly decent browser installed

------
tterrace
This one is crashing osx for me, but the GWT team did a similar JS port for
quake 2 back in 2010, playable here:
<http://crystalin.dyndns.org:8080/GwtQuake.html> .

~~~
anon1385
Crashing your browser (which browser?) or actually crashing the entire OS.
Both are worrying from a security perspective, but the latter is very
worrying.

~~~
tterrace
Oops, I meant to say crashing _on_ osx, the browser is chrome 24

------
wowtip
That worked very well. With mouse support it would be great.

Also, quite scary how well you remember the maps, 15 years later.

~~~
BHSPitMonkey
I've always thought about how well we learn lore and geography inside games we
love (for example, I know where everything is within several different lands
of Hyrule), and yet it's very hard to get students to really learn actual
Earth geography. Perhaps some aspects of this kind of teaching should move
into a gaming environment in schools.

------
cocoflunchy
Playable version here :
<http://www.quaddicted.com/stuff/WebQuake/Client/WebQuake.htm>

Although the controls are really weird, right click goes forward, I can't aim
with the mouse...

~~~
0x0
It's "Aw, snap!"'ing my chrome 24 on osx 10.8 :(

~~~
adam-f
Working great on a macbook-pro with Windows 8. :-P

------
kvprashant
"and don't kill the server please?" if only ppl were that nice. Quaddicted
will be quaked soon!

~~~
Sprint
Quaddicted.com admin here. Should be fine since it is just static content. You
might saturate the 100mbit/s but the server itself should be fine.

~~~
shocks
Challenged accepted!

Just kidding. :)

------
izuzak
Best. Thing. Ever.

Running smooth in Chrome Canary.

------
zerooneinfinity
Really impressive. What are peoples thoughts on games moving more and more to
browsers?

~~~
mathgladiator
I think it's an interesting question of time. Quake I came out june 1996; so,
html5 is almost* capable of doing a 16 year old game. This... is interesting
from a data point perspective.

There is an open question as to how html5 now compares to native some years
ago since that's how (for gaming) it should be judged. I believe we will reach
a limit point and in the long term, maybe the browser-related inefficiencies
will just be marginal to the end user experience.

* mouse look is really what is missing.

------
MatthewPhillips
The programmer behind this is 17 years old. Hand ported as well, not
emscripten.

~~~
SiPlus
15 *

16 on March 15

------
patman81
Wow, audio is a bit slow for me in Safari but great tech demo. I still love
that game!

------
stared
On Mac OS X on Chrome it does not work, on Firefox it works but blinks...

~~~
SiPlus
In Chrome on Mac and Linux, sound crashes the tab often. Play with ?-nosound
or on Windows. The loading image is also not displayed in Chrome (unlike
Firefox).

------
dtwhitney
Anybody getting mouse support working?

~~~
SiPlus
I added it today only for Chrome.

------
gren
awesome work.

Running smoothly on Linux, tested on Firefox and Chrome.

~~~
jebblue
Yup, runs good on Ubuntu, used Chrome. Pretty cool stuff.

------
brain50
very slow in rendering

~~~
iapi
works fine for me which browser are you using ?

~~~
brain50
am using firefox

~~~
hawkw
There's your problem!

------
sin45
amazing work

